# Flow Wx



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

at sierra for $300....so tempted..any opinion on this stick?

Flow WX Snowboard Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Flow makes solid boards. Although I was not a big fan of their 2011 lineup, it doesn't mean the quality was bad. Just that Flow was overwhelmed by all of the other great boards out there.

With that said, I didn't get a chance to demo this one. I see great reviews about it though. Whiskey X sounds like it will rock.


----------

